# Tactical Slingshot...



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I couldn't resist... I don't know if this pic has been passed around before or if anyone has seen it.. but I loved it and had to post ...
Kip


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, if it works! -- Tex

http://media.photobucket.com/image/canada fights back slingshot/jakebogdan/root/january/cdn/slingshot.jpg


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

seen it before, and its stil cool Kip, thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i believe thats newcons son.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i believe thats newcons son.


thats why it appears all the time


----------

